# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  پسورد بر روی بانک

## ssvvpp

سلام دوستان
من یه برنامه نوشتم که از بانک SQL استفاده کردم.اما مشکل اینجاست که هر کسی اطلاعات کمی از sql داشته باشه میتونه وارد برنامه sql بشه و بانک مورد نظر رو باز کنه اطلاعات رو ببینه یا حتی ویرایش کنه!!چطور میتونم جلو این کار رو بگیرم؟آیا میشه رو بانک پسورد گذاشت؟من از اس کیو ال سرور 2008 استفاده می کنم

----------


## ssvvpp

ای خدا چرا کسی جواب نمیده........................................  ..............

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
منم همین سوالو دارم کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## امیر مهرشاد

پسر خوب پس این مال چیه ؟

2014-01-22_183150.jpg

----------


## ssvvpp

> پسر خوب پس این مال چیه ؟
> 
> 2014-01-22_183150.jpg


   سلا م دوست خوب 
مطمنی که این کارش همونیه که من می خوام لطفا به سوالم دقت کن

----------


## espootin

سلام.

اسکیول سرور از دو نوع شیوه دستیابی استفاده میکند . که یکی همون دستیابی یا اعتبار سنجی ویندوز است و دیگری ترکیب اعتبار سنجی ویندوز و اسکیول سرور است. 

برای اینکه بتوانید برای کاربر رمز عبور تعیین و اجرا کنید باید ابتدا Server Authentication را از نوع mixed یا همون هر دو انتخاب کنید. سپس باید برای کاربر رمز عبور تعریف کنید.

برای اینکار از مسیر زیر اقدام کنید:

server Properties -> security -> server authentication
.

----------


## madmajid

> سلام.
> 
> اسکیول سرور از دو نوع شیوه دستیابی استفاده میکند . که یکی همون دستیابی یا اعتبار سنجی ویندوز است و دیگری ترکیب اعتبار سنجی ویندوز و اسکیول سرور است. 
> 
> برای اینکه بتوانید برای کاربر رمز عبور تعیین و اجرا کنید باید ابتدا Server Authentication را از نوع mixed یا همون هر دو انتخاب کنید. سپس باید برای کاربر رمز عبور تعریف کنید.
> 
> برای اینکار از مسیر زیر اقدام کنید:
> 
> server Properties -> security -> server authentication
> .


درسته ! ولی کاربر میتونه براحتی با windows authentication که پسورد هم نمیخواد بره داخل مدیریت و همه بانکها رو ببینه و ویرایش کنه !
چطوری میشه جلوی شیوه اعتبار سنجی ویندوز یا windows authentication گرفت ؟

----------


## leovartoomian

آقا من هم تقریبا همین مشکل را دارم اما در برنامه ام از sql server 2000 استفاده میکنم.آیا در sql server 2000 هم میشه اینطور رمزگذاری کرد؟اگر backup از برنامه داشته باشد میتواند بدون مشکل همه ی جداول را ببیند در این مورد چکار باید بکنم که کاربر بعد از بکاپ هم نتواند اطلاعات را ببیند

----------


## espootin

> درسته ! ولی کاربر میتونه براحتی با windows authentication که پسورد هم نمیخواد بره داخل مدیریت و همه بانکها رو ببینه و ویرایش کنه !
> چطوری میشه جلوی شیوه اعتبار سنجی ویندوز یا windows authentication گرفت ؟




این مشکل براحتی قابل حل می باشد. اون کاربر ویندوزی که مجوز ورود دارد ، مجوز هایش را لغو کنید و فقط به کاربر تعریف شده در سیکیول سرور مجوز دهید.
بدین ترتیب مشکل شما حل می شود.

من یک مطلب در این خصوص نوشتم، که امیدوارم بهتون کمک کنه. 
اینم لینکش :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B1%D9%88%D8%B1

----------

